
IPv4, IPv6, and a sudden change in attitude - pcr910303
https://apenwarr.ca/log/20200708
======
api
IPv6 is still a good idea, or at least a _better_ one than IPv4. While the
author makes some good points in their original screed, what they miss is that
a larger address space is objectively needed to scale the Internet. Otherwise
we get layers and layers of NAT and a fundamentally broken or "nerfed"
network. This will make P2P almost impossible and will degrade service for a
lot of other things.

Looking backward and taking into account the difficulty of moving to a
completely new system, a 48-bit or 64-bit extension to IPv4 would have been a
better lower friction option. Yet it's probably too late for this. IPv6 has
traction. We should push it over the finish line. With 128 bits we will never
ever have to do this again.

